# Expats and travellers can vote in US SuperTuesday Primaries



## lfin

It is interesting that US travelers have an opportunity to vote in the Presidential Primary.

Should you be travelling and have not gotten a chance to vote in the Democratic Primary in your home State, DemocratsAbroad, officially considered the 51st in the Party, is electing its delegates on Feb. 5 (Super Tuesday and Carnevale!) at the following locations.

You must bring a proof of age (since you have to be 18 by Nov.4, 2008) and an address that you are using while in Italy. You can register and vote at the following polls and places:

Voting centers in Italy will be open from 4 - 9 pm on February 5, 2008 where you can cast a ballot in-person. Please be sure to bring a valid ID to the voting center (ex: US passport, US driver's license, Italian ID card).

Voting center locations:

Bologna
Tuesday, February 5 16:00 – 21:00
University of California Study Center, Via Val d’Aposa 7
For more information, contact [email protected]

Florence
Tuesday, February 5 16:00 – 21:00
Syracuse University, 15, Piazza Savaronola
For more information, contact [email protected]

Milan
Tuesday, February 5 16:00 – 21:00
Il Centro Lingua Italiana, Via Brera, 11
For more information, contact [email protected]

Rome
Tuesday, February 5 16:00 – 21:00
St. Paul’s Within the Walls, Via Napoli, 58
For more information, contact [email protected] 


Since RepublicansAbroad is organized differently, that organization does not acknowledge their supporters living/travelling abroad.

Lisa


----------

